# Neupogen



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi girls
Id be grateful for any advice.

I've just got my script for Neupogen and it says 100micrograms (the handwriting is bad so I'm guessing that's what it says) per day from my trigger day.  Doc has pxd 30 days worth for now and I believe they come in boxes of 5 vials so I need two boxes. On reading through other threads it seems some ladies got 5 vials of 300micrograms for less than 300 pounds at one time but that more recently people have paid 400 pounds.  Has anyone bought it recently? And how much was it? My local chemist has just quoted me 380 for the 5 vials.  I've about 12 days to source it and, like everyone else, I'm keen to get it as cheaply as possible so I thought I'd suss out your experiences.

I'm in NI but cycling with clinic in Dublin so anywhere in north is manageable as is in or around Dublin.

Thanks lovely ladies  

DE


----------

